# Dwarf Pencilfish



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

My newly added dwarf pencilfish

Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr

Equipment break down:


Nikon D800
Tokina 100mm Macro
Nikon SB-700 flash at 1/8th power
PWIII triggers


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

Very cute fish I might have to look into getting some.


----------



## D.Rodgers (Sep 13, 2014)

Well shot and such a great species of fish.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice photo. When ever I use my flash it makes my photos dark. Any way to shoot without a flash? 
Pencilfish are one of my favorite tetra. I have the beckfordi. Very hardy.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

ooosparkeyooo said:


> Very cute fish I might have to look into getting some.


You should, they are a great fish to have. Always active and plays well with others.



D.Rodgers said:


> Well shot and such a great species of fish.


Thanks! I really love having them in my tank.



Clear Water said:


> Nice photo. When ever I use my flash it makes my photos dark. Any way to shoot without a flash?
> Pencilfish are one of my favorite tetra. I have the beckfordi. Very hardy.


I'm not sure of your set up is, but shots can be done without flash. But depending on the lighting situation, it mayrequire increasing the ISO especially if you want a fast shutter speed (1/200th or faster,stop motion blur). Increasing the ISO will add some grain/noise the more you increase your ISO. So in normal language, you increase light sensitivity for image quality. 

The tank set up is old, but this is how I photography my aquarium.
The Set Up by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice tank!! I thought some of mine are full plants but that tank is full.

I did after posting read the sticky note on photo taking. I'm working on trying to get some tank shots and wish I new my camera better. 

Thanks once again that is a great photo.


----------



## Skeetz (Jan 25, 2014)

those are some pretty fish!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr


More fish/aquarium photos in my tank thread.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78188&page=29


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish Among Narrow Leaf Java Ferns by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr
Dwarf Pencilfish by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------

